# Beach Cruiser Project



## West is the Best (May 8, 2018)

Hi all. I picked up a late 50's Monark/Huffy frame on eBay a few months ago. I have an urge to build a nice beach cruiser out of it. The tank will make it interesting. I put it together to see how things fit before prepping and painting the frame.

The frame seems to be tweaked in a way that makes the rear wheel clearance close on the seat stay and chain stay on opposite sides. The frame seems twisted somehow. It is not really obvious but it is off more than I can tolerate. I am waiting for some adjuster screws to come. I may be able to fine tune it. The head tube openings are larger than the races and there is significant play. Not sure what to do here. I did wrap some metal tape around the races and forced them in. It helped but I don't know how long that would last. 

_Any comments or ideas about how to fix the frame issues would be most appreciated._

I got an extended stem and seat post to make it more comfortable. All the components are cheap but new. It rides smooth and quiet. 

The paint scheme will be a red frame and white tank, white forks; California state flag colors. I plan to put the California State Seal emblems on the forward portion on the tank. I saw these cool button type stick ons that should look neat. The head badge will be a vertical version of the Cali state flag. I will put a Monark label on the seat tube...CABe.

I want to make it a solid rider so I really want to fix the frame problems if possible.


----------

